# Scoring a 9.5 on my WTF-O-METER.



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Found these today in a model search...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The first one is brilliant!

The second one could be real!


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh yeah, that first one is cool. The second one looks plausible.
Thanks for posting.
Els


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I love 'em both! The Coho and Der Fuhrers Lawnmower.

I'm not the only one who is bored

Steve


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

The stealth salmon-er-sub turns out to be Canadian (didn't see that coming).

More here.

Some detail:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Im sure the top one is based on the old visible trout model. Was either Renwal or Ideal...


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I'd only ever heard of the 1B version myself. Found at http://www.makemodels.eu/index.php?...058&STKNR=1058&STRH=2261&ORDN=2303&RNZ=597706


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

great pics!


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

The fish appears to have "caterpillar-drive." Something only the Russians had until now...


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Lends a whole new meaning to the term "Fish camp"

I bet you didn't salmon that coming!

http://www.intriguing.com/mp/sounds.php

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Sorry, I "Hake" bad puns like that.
But, I "Haddock" say it.

Steve


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

Really cute


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I "trout" it was funny!

Steve


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

You must have done it.. just for the halibut.


----------



## Medic17 (Jul 25, 2010)

Great JOB!!!! LOVE them both...


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I knew something was fishy with the butler,
Probably a Pisces

working for scale....



Firesign Theatre - Nick Danger - Third Eye


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

The fish is brilliant! Deffinately a case of uncontrolled creativity. Pegs the Fun-O-Meter.

Don't squash that dwarf. Hand me the pliers.


----------

